# Greetings from the West coast of Florida.



## Capt. Kirk (Apr 26, 2018)

I was raised almost 20 years ago. I have to say that becoming a Freemason is the best thing I've ever done for myself. I was Worshipful Master of Tarpon Lodge No. 112 in 2016. Active in both York and Scottish Rites. Prior US Army also - Gulf war vet. Always a pleasure to meet others on the level. S.M.I.B
Pictured is one of the Ghost lights I just installed in the door on my truck.




Sent from my SM-G950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Apr 26, 2018)

Welcome Brother Kirk!


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 26, 2018)

That' kinda cool. Welcome to the site and welcome home, soldier.


----------



## Matt L (Apr 26, 2018)

Welcome, great folks in this forum and a lot of veterans.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 26, 2018)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Cool gadget!


----------



## Evans yeboah (Apr 28, 2018)

coachn said:


> Welcome Brother Kirk!


Please I want you to assist me to becoming a member of freemasonry


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

We have no authority to help someone become a mason in another country


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

Secondly to be a Mason is VERY COSTLY in terms of time and money - the equivalent of hundreds of US dollars and up to 3 years - after that you WILL NEITHER become RICH or POWERFUL 
And even after all that you will work very hard


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 28, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> We have no authority to help someone become a mason in another country





hfmm97 said:


> Secondly to be a Mason is VERY COSTLY in terms of time and money - the equivalent of hundreds of US dollars and up to 3 years - after that you WILL NEITHER become RICH or POWERFUL
> And even after all that you will work very hard


All very true!


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

It appears that you are based in Qatar. Freemasonry is most likely prohibited there (only predominately Muslim countries that 
permit Freemasonry to exist are Turkey,Syria, and maybe Morocco). Some US military bases in the Middle East may have military lodges, but you
would have to be authorized US Military or civilian contractor


----------



## coachn (Apr 29, 2018)

Evans yeboah said:


> Please_* I want you to assist me*_ to becoming a member of freemasonry


Why me?


----------



## Bloke (Apr 30, 2018)

coachn said:


> Why me?


Cause he wants the best ?


----------



## coachn (Apr 30, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Cause he wants the best ?


----------



## LK600 (May 1, 2018)

Welcome Brother, I hope to see you active in the forums.  I'm a FL west coaster as well.


----------

